# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  9. Rodina mlijecna konferencija i PrePOROD 2016

## emily

Rezervirajte u svojim rokovnicima *četvrtak 28.4.* i pridružite nam se na 9. Rodinoj mliječnoj konferenciji *Dojenje u kriznim situacijama - lekcije (ne)naučene* koja će se održati u Hotelu Dubrovnik. 
Na svojim konferencijama RODA okuplja ugledne stručnjake i stručnjakinje iz Hrvatske i svijeta kako bi svima zainteresiranima ponudila najnovija znanja i podijelila tuđa iskustva koja su se u praksi pokazala kao učinkovita.

Program RMK 2016


I ove godine, nakon Rodine mliječne konferencije slijedi konferencija o porodima, prePOROD 2016. pa razmislite o ostanku i druženju s nama još jedan dan. U ova dva konferencijska dana očekujemo ukupno preko 300 sudionika/ca iz Hrvatske i regije - primalje, liječnike, patronažne sestre i druge stručnjaci/kinje, ali i njihove korisnice.


http://www.roda.hr/udruga/events/konferencije/9-rmk/

----------

